# purple splotches on left shoulder?



## j2048b (Oct 31, 2012)

i quit trt because i pinned my left shoulder a lot and, once it goose egged out and after it went down i now have purple splotches thru out my shoulder when ever i get out of the shower, could i have destroyed some veins, or what could it be? never had them before i started doing delts, and im right handed so left hand is a dummy! so left shoulder only...

anyone got any advice as to what i could have done to the shoulder to get purple splotches? 

its odd, only when i get out of the shower can i see them, 

any advice as to what i could have done?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 31, 2012)

It sounds like you nicked a blood vessel. At this point it is no big deal. You have a hematoma, your body will take care of it and the splotches will fade and disappear with time.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 31, 2012)

so its ok to pin that delt again then right? im just worried because the splotches have not gone away and this was way back in february!!


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

You got a pic to post of it


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 31, 2012)

Well I am not a Dr and didn't even stay at the Holiday Inn Express. Strictly Bro science/advice. I would not hesitate but your choice is your own. Why not look into some other sites to pin? There is a thread in the general section on what is your favorite site to pin.  Check it out, give quads or ventro glute a try.


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry JB, lol.  It's just too appropriate to not post.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 31, 2012)

now SAD, thats AWESOME! HAHA!

ILL TRY TO TAKE A PIC  when i get outa the shower, and i wont take it of my meat and potatoes come on now guys! haha


----------



## j2048b (Oct 31, 2012)

Couldnt get a pic, but whats good is that they r almost all gone! Weird it was there the other day, but ive been lifting so maybe it caused the shit to go away from getring a good pump! Yay! Back to pinning my test! Bout fucking time!


----------

